# An Offal Day



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

Yesterday was offal day, I try and source different types of offal to add to the mix. This time it was beef heart, beef tripe, beef spleen, pork pancreas and lambs tongue.

I know many raw feeders class tongue, heart and tripe as muscle meat but I am old fashioned and use them as offal.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

It seems just a matter of semantics. Offal is simply the organs of the butchered animal. When calculating the meal, I classify heart and tongue, which are easy to source and I use regularly, as muscle meat. I would classify spleen and pancreas as secreting organs. The percentages given could/would be radically different. I am having trouble accessing any secreting organs other than kidney, though, on a regular basis.


----------

